

Samsung Ditches Middleman, Brings Blockbuster, Amazon Content to TVs - alexandros
http://www.fastcompany.com/blog/kit-eaton/technomix/samsung-ditches-middleman-brings-blockbuster-amazon-content-tvs

======
jws
Say a TV should last 10 years, does anyone think this service will still be
supported in 10 years?

Integrating functional units saves space and cost, when one has a vastly
different lifespan than the other can ultimately be wasteful. Consider how
many iMacs are retired to basements and closets with perfectly fine displays,
just obsolete or broken computers.

At least in this case, you can just quit using the Samsung service when it is
abandoned or standards overtake it and plug a box in. So you can think of it
as your first internet delivery box is integrated, the rest will be
standalone.

